
Quantum Illumination at the Microwave Wavelengths - DanielBMarkham
http://arxiv.org/abs/1410.4008
======
DanielBMarkham
I read today that the Chinese are claiming that they have a working quantum
radar. It's supposed to be unlikely, but whenever this tech finally
materializes? It'll effectively be the end of stealth. Western countries will
have mutli-trillion-dollar aviation programs that will overnight become
vehicles for producing jets with no-so-great flying capabilities (in relation
to the amount of money they're spending)

[http://seekingalpha.com/article/4008192-chinese-quantum-
rada...](http://seekingalpha.com/article/4008192-chinese-quantum-radar-may-
derail-lockheeds-fminus-35-project)

~~~
gus_massa
I'm very skeptical of this. It's theoretically possible to send entangled
photons, and try to capture them when they bounce, but in open air, with a
moving target and against a big background radiation this looks fishy.

The important detail is how much better is this than a normal radar. A 1000%
better? 10% better? 0.0001% better? Did you find any number of the improved
efficiency in the paper?

(Do they have a working prototype? I'd be happy if they have a laboratory
prototype that can measure an object 10 feet apart, in a room with an open
window.)

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Layman here.

Looks like this was announced as a possibility and then a lot of the players
went dark on it. As I understand, there is a laboratory effect that can be
measured. But that's a long way from a working system.

The background cosmic radiation also seems to play a role. Probably some
interesting statistics going on in addition to the entangled photons?

